# Battlefield 3: Neue PAX-Videos mit Gameplay-Szenen und DICE-Zitat - "Es ist Zeit, den PC aufzurüsten!"



## DH (30. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Neue PAX-Videos mit Gameplay-Szenen und DICE-Zitat - "Es ist Zeit, den PC aufzurüsten!"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Neue PAX-Videos mit Gameplay-Szenen und DICE-Zitat - "Es ist Zeit, den PC aufzurüsten!"


----------



## sTormseeka (30. August 2011)

Mein neuer PC kommt nächste Woche 
Der Preis ist mit 2200€ etwas happig,aber was solls,ich verdiene ja genug.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (30. August 2011)

dann kannste mir ja auch einen kaufen


----------



## nullskill (30. August 2011)

neue graka anfang november... bis dahin werden die preise wohl noch etwas fallen, denk ich. mehr brauch ich nich und die 275gtx hat lange genug gute dienste geleistet!


----------



## m33-snk (30. August 2011)

Denkt ihr eine Radeon HD 5770 reicht noch? Also BFC2 läuft bei mir mit durchschnittlichen 50 FPS...


----------



## Lolmacher (30. August 2011)

Hab leider kein Geld zum aufrüsten zurzeit.
Ob meine nVidia GeForce 8600 GTS  noch ausreicht?
Bei Bc2 konnte ich auf mittleren Einstellungen spielen.


----------



## skirgo (30. August 2011)

Reicht eine gtx 285 und amd x4 965 be für das Spiel. Das Geld für einen neuen PC würde ich nicht so gerne entbehren.


----------



## ice-routher (30. August 2011)

meine entscheidung is ganz einfach: wenns nicht läuft auf meinem PC, dann kauf ich mir mw3, das geht sicher.


----------



## sTormseeka (30. August 2011)

Ihr könnt euch ja alle die Beta anschauen und dann entscheiden


----------



## Cicero (30. August 2011)

Einmal eine Off-Tpoic-Bemerkung: Offene Halle, ausreichend Spielstationen.... warum nicht auf der Gamescom?

Zurück zum Thema: Ich persönlich würde auch noch warten, die GraKa Preise können eigentlich nur fallen. Was anderes ist eventuell die Warenverfügbarkeit....

Grüße Cicero


----------



## sTormseeka (30. August 2011)

Mantelhuhn schrieb:


> dann kannste mir ja auch einen kaufen


Hehe , glaub mir meine Frau reißt mir schon für meinen den Kopf ab.
Hoffentlich ist sie nicht da wenn der Postbote klingelt,das gibt wieder Theater


----------



## Kerkilabro (30. August 2011)

Die fragen hier kann man sich sparen ob das game mit der karte xy läuft....die beta startet mitte/ende september. mitmachen schauen wie´s läuft und gut ist. Ich werde mir aufjedenfall neue hardware kaufen wenn das game nicht nativ auf höchsten einstellungen flüssig laufen sollte. Und das alles nur weil ich PC gaming liebe!


----------



## Lazzarus (30. August 2011)

gtx 285? gtx 8600??? ATI 5770????? also ich möcht eich nicht zu nahe treten, aber eine neue Grafikkarte wie GTX 570 oder ATI 6970 wäre sicher nicht falsch!


----------



## mimc1 (30. August 2011)

Allso ich denke ich bin mit meiner Asus 6950 DCII sowie meinem AMD X6 gut dran in


----------



## mimc1 (30. August 2011)

Cicero schrieb:


> Einmal eine Off-Tpoic-Bemerkung: Offene Halle, ausreichend Spielstationen.... warum nicht auf der Gamescom?
> 
> Zurück zum Thema: Ich persönlich würde auch noch warten, die GraKa Preise können eigentlich nur fallen. Was anderes ist eventuell die Warenverfügbarkeit....
> 
> Grüße Cicero


 Die preise steigen gegen Winter momentan müssten sie billig sein wegen der Sommer Zeit.
Wie man diesen Sommer allerdings als Sommer bezeichnen kan, is mir aufgrund des wetters ein Rätzel.


----------



## Vordack (30. August 2011)

nullskill schrieb:


> neue graka anfang november... bis dahin werden die preise wohl noch etwas fallen, denk ich. mehr brauch ich nich und die 275gtx hat lange genug gute dienste geleistet!


 
Huch, ich zitiere dich:



> schwächt nicht genügend ab: festplatten und browserverlauf geht EA mal GAR NIX an!!!
> derzeit hoffe ich, dass kaum spieler die langersehnten games kaufen werden! so schmerzlich der verzicht auf bf3 und swtor sein wird...



Wenn ich sowas lese dann lache ich nur, auf der einen Seite hoffen daß es sich niemand kauft, aber selber zuschlagen...


----------



## Ronni312 (30. August 2011)

Lazzarus schrieb:


> gtx 285? gtx 8600??? ATI 5770????? also ich möcht eich nicht zu nahe treten, aber eine neue Grafikkarte wie GTX 570 oder ATI 6970 wäre sicher nicht falsch!


 

Ich bestitze eine AMD 6970.


----------



## Michii17 (30. August 2011)

da es kaum höhrere anforderugnen haben wird als BFBC2 wird es mit meiner 275 GTX wohl locker auf mittel laufen, mehr brauch ich nicht für den MP


----------



## quaaaaaak (30. August 2011)

@Vordack
is doch nix neues steht auch in der aktuellen PCG drin:
"CoD wasn drecks spiel immer des gleiche nie was neues kauf ich mir sicher ned."
Und dann hats doch wieder jeder, ich glaube ja langsam das spiel kauft sich selbst und so viele wie das game hassen und es trotzdem haben das grenzt ja schon fast an eine folge für mythbusters.


----------



## cmag-admin (30. August 2011)

Cicero schrieb:


> Einmal eine Off-Tpoic-Bemerkung: Offene Halle, ausreichend Spielstationen.... warum nicht auf der Gamescom?


Jugendschutz, hauptsächlich.


----------



## Nihiletex (30. August 2011)

Bei mir läuft BC2  flüssig, auch mit HBAO und allen anderen Details (zugegebenermaßen aber auch in einer recht geringen Auflösung von 1280*1024, mein Monitor ist recht alt), darum mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen um BF 3.
Es gab Probleme am Anfang durch Ladezeiten und Ruckler, nach einem Catalyst Fix waren die aber verschwunden, wenn es jetzt ruckelt liegt das am Spiel bzw. den Servern selber (Auf einigen bekomme ich trotz vdsl50 manchmal 1-2 Sekunden einen Ping von 500..) und nicht am System. Solange die großen Shooter zeitgleich auch für Konsolen erscheinen muss man mit einem normalen PC eh nicht aufrüsten.


----------



## Prog (30. August 2011)

Patrick Liu hält sich mit Systemvoraussetzungen zurück, empfiehlt aber jetzt schon den PC aufzurüsten. Ok, was soll denn der Blödsinn? Woher soll ich denn jetzt wissen, ob ich überhaupt aufrüsten muss?

Und hört bitte mit den dummen Poser-Posts auf, eure Hardware interessiert hier keinen.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (30. August 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> @Vordack
> is doch nix neues steht auch in der aktuellen PCG drin:
> "CoD wasn drecks spiel immer des gleiche nie was neues kauf ich mir sicher ned."
> Und dann hats doch wieder jeder, ich glaube ja langsam das spiel kauft sich selbst und so viele wie das game hassen und es trotzdem haben das grenzt ja schon fast an eine folge für mythbusters.


 
Is wie mit der Bild, jeder meint er liest sie net, hat weniger Fakten als ein leeres Blatt, aber ist trotzdem die meistverkaufte Tageszeitung.


----------



## knarfe1000 (30. August 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Is wie mit der Bild, jeder meint er liest sie net, hat weniger Fakten als ein leeres Blatt, aber ist trotzdem die meistverkaufte Tageszeitung.



Außerdem hat die Bild in etwa das gleiche Qualitätsniveau wie MW3. Treffender Vergleich.


----------



## sTormseeka (30. August 2011)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Außerdem hat die Bild in etwa das gleiche Qualitätsniveau wie MW3. Treffender Vergleich.


Yep so ist der Mainstream


----------



## HardCoreStyler (30. August 2011)

Prog schrieb:


> Patrick Liu hält sich mit Systemvoraussetzungen zurück, empfiehlt aber jetzt schon den PC aufzurüsten. Ok, was soll denn der Blödsinn? Woher soll ich denn jetzt wissen, ob ich überhaupt aufrüsten muss?
> 
> Und hört bitte mit den dummen Poser-Posts auf, eure Hardware interessiert hier keinen.




 Vollkommen richtig! Die werden scho rechtzeitig die optimalen Systemvoraussetzungen bekannt geben!


----------



## Joerg2 (30. August 2011)

Also das einzige, was ich in den letzten Wochen nachgerüstet habe waren 4TB Speicher. Und GraKa, Ram und ähnliches werd ich wenn überhaupt erst dann kaufen, wenn ich das Spiel auf dem Rechner hab und es nicht läuft - aber ich geb doch nicht einfach blind 100erte von Euronen aus ohne zu wissen ob's sinnvoll ist....


----------



## AWYN (30. August 2011)

Auf die Frage über e-Sport hat er einfach mal NICHTS gesagt. Preise, custom Weapons, *WHOOOOOOO* genau das was wir wollen, großartig!... "we are working thightly together with all of these e-sport organisations", als ob er nicht mal eine beim namen kennt. Ich freu mich sehr drauf, aber es wird wieder nur rumgekloppe auf Publics, anstatt richtig ernsthafte LAN-Games und LiveStreams von der EPS... ach, gute alte BF2-Zeit...


----------



## smooth1980 (30. August 2011)

Hmm ja klar , ich rüste jetz ganz bestimmt auf für einen Titel der a) nie auf meine Platte kommen wird und b) Weil mir das irgendein Entwickler weiß machen will.Warum Ich hier poste obwohl ich nicht auf Battlefield 3 warte ? Ganz einfach weil Ich die Aussage schon ein wenig Unfug finde denn es sollte doch jeder selber entscheiden wann er nachrüstet und wann nicht. Bei dem Titel hier vermute Ich mal das eher Origin im Hintergrund unnötige Hardware Ressourcen fressen wird und das eigentliche Spiel vielleicht gar nicht so hohe Anforderungen hat ?


----------



## nullskill (30. August 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Huch, ich zitiere dich:
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn ich sowas lese dann lache ich nur, auf der einen Seite hoffen daß es sich niemand kauft, aber selber zuschlagen...


 
geil ich hab n stalker! 
meine hoffnung darauf, dass ea dort noch was ändert/gesetzlich ändern muss ist noch nicht gestorben... also mach dich mal locker!


----------



## Skaty12 (30. August 2011)

Nihiletex schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft BC2  flüssig, auch mit HBAO und allen anderen Details (zugegebenermaßen aber auch in einer recht geringen Auflösung von 1280*1024, mein Monitor ist recht alt), darum mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen um BF 3.
> Es gab Probleme am Anfang durch Ladezeiten und Ruckler, nach einem Catalyst Fix waren die aber verschwunden, wenn es jetzt ruckelt liegt das am Spiel bzw. den Servern selber (Auf einigen bekomme ich trotz vdsl50 manchmal 1-2 Sekunden einen Ping von 500..) und nicht am System. Solange die großen Shooter zeitgleich auch für Konsolen erscheinen muss man mit einem normalen PC eh nicht aufrüsten.


 Jop, aufrüsten ist erst nötig wenn die neue PS oder Xbox erscheint...


----------



## rasgul (30. August 2011)

was mich persönlich stört ist, das EA grosse reden geschwungen hatte, das BF3 auf allen rechner laufen wird wo auch BF-BC2 lauft und jetz sagen sie, dass es der richtige moment ist sein PC aufzurüsten und nene gtx-580 sli????

Ich hatte sowieso for ein neuen PC zu machen mit 580 sli, aber es recgt mich trozdem auf, dass EA nie halten kann was sie am anfang versprechen...


----------



## Chronik (30. August 2011)

naja so ist EA nun mal ich hab nur eine GTX-580. Hoff das spiel läuft auch ohne SLI Grafikkarte(n) naja gut spielbar.


----------



## NeroOne (30. August 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> naja so ist EA nun mal ich hab nur eine GTX-580. Hoff das spiel läuft auch ohne SLI Grafikkarte(n) naja gut spielbar.


 
In meinem kleinen Computerchen steckt ne GTX 570 und weißt du was...irgendwie mach ich mir da gar keine Sorgen!


----------



## PostalDude83 (30. August 2011)

Was hat EA damit zu tun, der Saftladen ist nur Publisher.. DICE Programmiert.


----------



## Viper0201 (30. August 2011)

rasgul schrieb:


> was mich persönlich stört ist, das EA grosse reden geschwungen hatte, das BF3 auf allen rechner laufen wird wo auch BF-BC2 lauft und jetz sagen sie, dass es der richtige moment ist sein PC aufzurüsten und nene gtx-580 sli????
> 
> Ich hatte sowieso for ein neuen PC zu machen mit 580 sli, aber es recgt mich trozdem auf, dass EA nie halten kann was sie am anfang versprechen...


 Also es wurde nie direkt gesagt das man die GTX 580 im SLI-Verbund braucht und davon mal abgesehen ist dir vielleicht die leichte präsenz von Nvidia aufgefallen? Da ist es doch klar das die gleich zum größten raten was Nvidia zu bieten hat. Und wenn überhaupt braucht man die Teile doch nur bei ner Auflösung von 2560x1600 und 32x CSAA.

Ich behaupte einfach mal das eine GTX560 TI vollkommen ausreicht. und zwar erstens weil ich eine besitze und zweitens weil die da verschenkt wurden.


----------



## immortal15 (30. August 2011)

hab auch ne 570 drinne kann bfbc2 auf 1920x1080 und alles auf max spielen ..

nur wegen bf3 kauf ich mir keinen neuen pc ^^


----------



## kRustY88 (30. August 2011)

als das spiel bei der gamescom prästeniert wurde, ist das spiel auf EINER Gtx 580 auf max gelaufen....und da sie die 560 Ti verschenken würde die warscheinlich auch noch ausreichen.


----------



## mimc1 (30. August 2011)

Ich habe die Alpha gespielt, auch wens nur ne Alpha war hatte ich null Lags, nichts, garnichts lief butterweich okay das kan ich bei ner Grafikkarte die ich vor nem Monat für 250 Euro (normal preis 300) auch erwarten jetzt macht euch nicht verrückt, Nvidia will nur Kohle machen


----------



## Sirius89 (30. August 2011)

Ich werd mir nächsten Monat nen Quad reinballern den übertakten dann solte das schon fluppen. 

Ne HD5770 wird ja wohl noch reichen für middle details oder so. ._.

Hoffentlich is das Spiel gut optimiert.


----------



## Kerkilabro (30. August 2011)

kann bc2 ebenfalls auf höchster detailstufe spielen mit´ner gtx 460 das auch auf 1920 1080 75fps durchgehend sagt fraps! also 60fps sollte man scho haben sonst neue graka! was mich stutzig macht sind die mindestvorraussetzung von 4gb arbeitsspeicher, habe auch nur 4 gb ram +1 gb vram...(alpha bf3)


----------



## Skaty12 (30. August 2011)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> kann bc2 ebenfalls auf höchster detailstufe spielen mit´ner gtx 460 das auch auf 1920 1080 75fps durchgehend sagt fraps! also 60fps sollte man scho haben sonst neue graka! was mich stutzig macht sind die mindestvorraussetzung von 4gb arbeitsspeicher, habe auch nur 4 gb ram +1 gb vram...(alpha bf3)


 Naja, das mit den 60FPS bei BC 2 sonst neue Graka für BF3 ist etwas übertrieben. Selbst mit 40-45 FPS bei BC2 kann man BF3 noch locker spielen.


----------



## meth0d (30. August 2011)

ich glaube eher, er meint es ist zeit zum upgraden, WENN das spiel dann mal released wird 

ich mein, wer rüstet denn bitte für ein spiel auf, bevor das spiel überhaupt released wurde?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (30. August 2011)

na dann kauf ich mir mal schnell das "gaming" notebook von razer !!!


----------



## esaBart (30. August 2011)

Mein System ... HD 5770, 4 GB DDR3 und Q6600, spielbar?


----------



## ING (30. August 2011)

esaBart schrieb:


> Mein System ... HD 5770, 4 GB DDR3 und Q6600, spielbar?


 nein, auf keinen fall, das gilt auch für alle anderen hier die ihre hardware geposted haben, es wird niemals darauf laufen, eure billig aldi rechner sind einfach zu schwach. da brauch ich noch nichtmal die bekanntgabe der anforderungen von bf3 warten, ich kann euch sicher sagen das es nicht mal flüssig mit mittleren details auf euren rechnern laufen wird!!!


----------



## Mentor501 (30. August 2011)

esaBart schrieb:


> Mein System ... HD 5770, 4 GB DDR3 und Q6600, spielbar?


 
Ganz ehrlich?
Was sollen solche Fragen?!
Ja, spielbar wird es natürlich sein, die Frage ist nur wie flüssig ;P, und jetzt sag mir nicht, dass hättest du dir nicht eben selbst zusammenpuzzeln können?!
Zwar dürfte dass beides für das volle Spielerlebniss zu wenig sein (boa, welch Überraschung), mittlere Details sollten aber durchaus drin sein können,... waurm nicht?


----------



## cRaZy78 (30. August 2011)

esaBart schrieb:


> Mein System ... HD 5770, 4 GB DDR3 und Q6600, spielbar?


Ja spielbar.
Bei mir liefs mit nem Alienware M14x (Intel 2630 QM, 6GB Ram, GT555M) einwandfrei. Also keine Panik schieben.
 Selbst bei nem Kumpel auf ner ATI 4890 und 3core AMD CPU liefs super.
Wenn sich einer fragt wie ich es spielen konnte.. hatte Alpha zugang.


----------



## xotoxic242 (30. August 2011)

ING schrieb:


> nein, auf keinen fall, das gilt auch für alle anderen hier die ihre hardware geposted haben, es wird niemals darauf laufen, eure billig aldi rechner sind einfach zu schwach. da brauch ich noch nichtmal die bekanntgabe der anforderungen von bf3 warten, ich kann euch sicher sagen das es nicht mal flüssig mit mittleren details auf euren rechnern laufen wird!!!



Du hast Sarkasmus on/off vergessen!


*lol*

Unfug.........flüssig laufen wird es.........Frage is nur mit welchen Abstriche. 
Ich sehe das gelassen.Bei mir wird sowieo einiges ausgeschaltet was ich eh net leiden kann z.b. diese absolut nervige Bewegungsunschärfe und Schatten brauch ich auch net auf High. Also FTW wird er rotz auch laufen.


----------



## timo94 (30. August 2011)

Läuft das mit HD6970, 8GB Ram und Intel i5 2500 auf ganz hoch ?  Tut mir leid aber bin echt unwissend


----------



## Meinkraftletsplay (30. August 2011)

Mein Gott, Leute!
Wartet doch erstmal ab bis das Spiel draußen ist!
Ich mach mir nicht mal mit meinen Mainstream Rechner Sorgen. Naja ok hab zwar vorgestern nen 955er bestellt aber das hat andere Gründe!  *Hust* Mein Name!
Die Beta gibt es auch noch und ich für meinen Teil Rüste Nur dann auf wenn es sich nicht nur für ein Spiel lohnt. Auch wenn ich mich auf Battlefield 3 am meisten freue. Das einzigste worum ich mir grad Sorgen mache ist, das es hoffentlich ein Project Reality für Battlefield 3 geben wird.


----------



## doomkeeper (30. August 2011)

nullskill schrieb:


> geil ich hab n stalker!
> meine hoffnung darauf, dass ea dort noch was ändert/gesetzlich ändern muss ist noch nicht gestorben... also mach dich mal locker!


 
da gibts kein zurück.
ganz großes eigentor. .... *facepalm*

du hast dich ganz deutlich ausgedrückt 

du hoffst schonmal indem du auf neue hardware schaust, wie geil 
made my day. hilarious


----------



## Kerkilabro (30. August 2011)

warum darf man vor dem release keine hardware anforderungen angeben für das spiel? würde doch den hardware markt bisle anheben?!


----------



## Fresh1981 (30. August 2011)

Mein Gott was geht denn hier ab warum lassen sich denn jetzt alle verrückt machen???Wer sind ausserdem die Experten die wissen unter welchen vorraussetzungen das spiel auf welchem Rechner läuft!!!
Ach und an: ING;9342260:Was hast du denn für ein Problem Junge!!Stehe den Aldi Rechnern auch Skeptisch gegenüber aber hast du irgendwelche Komplexe???Schalt mal ein par Gänge runter!!!


----------



## chancaine (31. August 2011)

Hallo liebe Community und BF-Fans!
Ich habe mir jetzt alle Beiträge angesehen und denke, dass viele Kids, die hier Fragen nach ihrer HW und BF3 gestellt haben, einfach mal abwarten sollten
und dann, wenn das Spiel raus ist, auf Can You Run It? gehen sollten. Das beantwortet meist die Fragen ganz genau. 
Jetzt sich Hardware kaufen, ist gelinde gesagt, sinnfrei. Denn bis zum Release werden die Preise sicher noch etwas fallen und wenn man bis Weihnachten wartet, wird auch der Preis des Spiels noch sinken. 
Es kann auch sein, dass DICE einen Patch nachliefert, der das Game besser / flüssiger spielbar macht, wie bei Crysis damals. 
Also Regel Nr.1 beachten: DON'T PANIC!


----------



## DonIggy (31. August 2011)

Mit Origin und den, trotz der Änderungen, immer noch bodenlos unverschämten EULA-Bestimmungen werd ich mir BF3 garantiert nicht zulegen!


----------



## Maiernator (31. August 2011)

Brauch nur noch Geld von Dice, dann is das ganze kein problem .


----------



## MrCry3Angel (31. August 2011)

sch.... au das kauf mir sowieso MW3 mfg


----------



## HardCoreStyler (31. August 2011)

MrCry3Angel schrieb:


> sch.... au das kauf mir sowieso MW3 mfg




Sinnlos!!!!!

Und dem Rest von Euch rate ich mal locker zu bleiben! Mein Gott! Da kommt ein kleiner Artikel und ihr schiebt glei Panik!


----------



## Crizpy (31. August 2011)

naja das ist wohl der grund warum sich cod so gut für pc verkauft...
weil die leute haben keinen high-end-pc um spiele wie battlefield drauf zu spielen 
bei cod hingegen braucht man keinen so starken einer von 2006-2007 reicht noch aus mit 4gb ddr3 ram aber dafür muss man auch eine nicht so gute grafik in kauf nehmen 
und ich kanns auch nicht glauben wie iw es geschafft hat auf den konsolen in mw3 60FPS hinzubringen bei battlefield werden es hingegen nur 30-40 sein soweit ich weiß 

"PC ist und bleibt die beste Konsole der Welt"


----------



## golani79 (31. August 2011)

Lazzarus schrieb:


> gtx 285? gtx 8600??? ATI 5770????? also ich möcht eich nicht zu nahe treten, aber eine neue Grafikkarte wie GTX 570 oder ATI 6970 wäre sicher nicht falsch!


 
Hab noch ne GTX280 oc und mit der spiel ich auch aktuelle Titel mit hohen Details ohne Probleme auf Full HD.
Im MP dreh ich sowieso alles zurück, was ich nicht brauch - denke da sollte es keine allzugroßen Probleme geben.

Werd mir demnächst, wenn auch nicht zum Spielen, aber trotzdem ne neue Grafikkarte holen.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. September 2011)

Also ich konnte BF Bad Company 2 auf meinem Rechner mit nem Intel Core I7 950, übertaktet auf 3,5 Ghz, sechs GB Ram und einer Ati Radeon HD5770 auf maximal nicht flüssig spielen. So wars doch bei Bad Company 2 es stellt sehr hohe Anforderungen an die Grafikkarte, denke mal das wird bei BF3 nicht anders sein. Bei mir ist es eben so, dass wenn ein Spiel u.a. eine sehr hübsche Grafik hat dann möchte ich dies mit höchsten Grafikeinstellungen geniessen sonst habe ich das Gefühl etwas zu verpassen, oder kann gleich an älteres Spiel zocken.


----------



## Mosios (4. September 2011)

Das mit der Grafikkarte sei mal dahingestellt, da Battlefield 3 eh wieder nenn Konsolen Port wird (ja Ihr dürft mich steinigen), wird das Augenmerk der Engine, auf der CPU liegen. Battlefield 3 unterstützt im Gegensatz zu BC2  aber den 64bit Modus.

Fazit:
Ein Quad Core mit 3.8 oder mehr Ghz, 4GB Arbeitsspeicher und eine GTX450 reichen mit Sicherheit aus, um das Spiel in HD und max Settings spielen zu können.   

P.S.
Da hier alle mit ihrem Systemen so prahlen:
Q9950 ~ 4.25Ghz + 4GB Arbeitsspeicher 1200Mhz + GTX480 20% OC 
Ich mache mir keine Sorgen und sollte mein System nicht reichen, kommt halt noch eine 2 GTX480 rein.


----------



## Skaty12 (4. September 2011)

Mosios schrieb:


> Das mit der Grafikkarte sei mal dahingestellt, da Battlefield 3 eh wieder nenn Konsolen Port wird (ja Ihr dürft mich steinigen), wird das Augenmerk der Engine, auf der CPU liegen. Battlefield 3 unterstützt im Gegensatz zu BC2  aber den 64bit Modus.
> 
> Fazit:
> Ein Quad Core mit 3.8 oder mehr Ghz, 4GB Arbeitsspeicher und eine GTX450 reichen mit Sicherheit aus, um das Spiel in HD und max Settings spielen zu können.
> ...


 Oh man-.- Battlefield 3 wird eben kein Konsolenport, es wird hauptsächlich auf dem PC entwickelt und auf Konsolen portiert.
Wenn man insg. "nur" 4GB RAM hat könnte es knapp werden.
Ich hoffe ja schon, dass meine HD 5850 das packt, da sie auch schon ein wenig älter geworden ist


----------



## Mosios (4. September 2011)

#Skaty12
Du glaubst auch alles was Dir die Entwickler sagen oder ?
Erinnerst Du dich noch was Dice zu BC2 im Bezug auf den PC gesagt hat, die PC Spieler sind uns so wichtig und so 

Ich frische dein Gedächtnis mal ein bissen auf:

Onslaught-Modus für Bad Company 2 (Versprochen und doch nicht erschienen!)

Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Version wird besser als die Konsolen-Version

Nun stell ich Dir mal die entscheidende Frage, welche Version leuft bis heute nicht vernünftig und welche Version lief von Anfang an?

P.S.
Entwickler versprechen viel um ihr Game zu verkaufen, glaube nur das was Du in der Beta siehst!



MfG
Mosios


----------



## Skaty12 (4. September 2011)

Mosios schrieb:


> #Skaty12
> Du glaubst auch alles was Dir die Entwickler sagen oder ?
> Erinnerst Du dich noch was Dice zu BC2 im Bezug auf den PC gesagt hat, die PC Spieler sind uns so wichtig und so
> 
> ...


 Naja, die PC Version läuft bei mir bisher ohne Probleme, also diese. Wenn man seinen PC nicht kennt sollte man sich gar keinen neuen kaufen. Auf den Onslaught Modus kann man auch verzichten m.M.n. DICE macht das schon, der erste Beweis dafür sind 64 Spieler, dazu gehen sie zu den Wurzeln zurück (Jets, Karkand). Ich glaube nicht alles, aber ich weiß wann jemand die Wahrheit sagt.


----------

